# Goats with seizures



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a wether who had a bout with urinary calculi. He blocked off completely at one point and his blood pressure spiked blowing out his eye. He had to have his pizzle cut off (which fixed his uc issue...along with a diet change) and had his eye removed.
He started to have the convulsions after surgery. About 3 to 5 times a day... he throws himself down on the ground on his back and curls his body up to the side while kicking his legs repeatedly and furiously. After that... he struggles to get up and shakes it off and acts like nothing is wrong.I noticed him doing this after his surgery when he was in the bathroom recovering. I thought he fell scratching. ..not being used to a slick floor. He has about 3 to 5 episodes per day that I've noticed. The night before we got his stitches out I saw him have one in the bathroom...One in the car on the way to the vet and one outside a couple days later. I hear him have them when he's in the bathroom...
But I have no idea how frequently he has them outside. They come on without warning and are over so fast...once they're over...he acts like nothing happened.

Do you or anyone you know have ever had a goat with seizures? What was the cause? How did you treat it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Seizures are caused by short circuits occurring in the brain. We can't diagnose the cause of those. Could be brain damage from the anesthesia, could be something else.

It's up to you to decide whether to spend more money on veterinary bills or to put the goat down.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

It sounds like he has sustained brain damage either from blood pressure or anesthesia. If he is young his brain may correct it. There are many medications that can help. Some essential oils can help too. 
It's up to you what you want to do. I have a child with seizures. I'm pretty well versed with the whole ordeal. Is he any part monotonic aka fainting goat? How old is he?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

He will be a year old March 31st. He's one of the family so I will do whatever I can within my power to help him. He's a saanen x nubian (dam) and nubian (sire) cross.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

What oils and natural options do I have?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

many children with epilepsy.. really seem to be responding well to medical marijuana.. wonder if something along that line wouldn't help your boy too (guess it would depend on what state you live in.. if you would get busted or not).. "but officer it's not mine.. it's my goat's weed".. sure lady. sure it is!.. seriously tho they are having wonderful results.. watched an hour long special on it..(it's not the THC -the part that gets you high you use- it's the CBD that's in the plant that stops the seizure activity)

good luck with your boy 
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

How funny would it be to get my vet to write my goat a script for it hahaha.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I need to find my book on the oils. Or contact my herbalist. Frankinsence I believe that is one. I have a friend who's dog had seizures and is on Dilantin. Cost her like 15$ a month for his meds.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If there is a nearby veterinary supply store (wholesale), then the vet does write a prescription.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

From what I know. Dilatin should help him a lot. See if your vet is willing to give you the liquid. He's gotta be about 150 lbs if a full sized adult male. So I would give him an adult sized dose.
But I'm not the vet.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Rayne said:


> What oils and natural options do I have?


Bach's Rescue Remedy worked VERY well for my epileptic dog as did his theraputic magnet collar. He went from a seizure 1-3 times a day to once a month. The Rescue Remedy would also stop them if I put a couple drops in his mouth while they were happening.

Also identifying and eliminating triggers helps...but some you just can't eliminate. His were red dye, chemicals, heat, motion, and the full moon.



You could see if you can get a prescription for phenobarbital for him. I avoided that as long as I could because it causes liver failure over time. When we moved to an apartment I just couldn't avoid chemicals anymore. It did increase his quality of life despite shortening it though.


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

How long have they been happening? It is possible that it MIGHT get better with time. Seizures themselves usually aren't inherently dangerous. It might be prudent to make sure his environment is safe and take a wait and see approach before trying to aggressively treat him. Since the seizures seem to have been brought on by either the blood pressure spike or surgical intervention, his body may just need more time to fully heal and recover. Just some thoughts.....


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

He's no where near 150 lbs. He might be 75. He had cocci when he was young. This is a stretch... but is it possible that g6s could play a role in it? His mom is saanen x nubian and his father is nubian. I haven't had him tested for it... he could be small from cocci though


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

The cocci could actually be the cause, because it takes thiamine from the goats system. I wonder if that did some brain damage to cause the seizures? Hmm.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

He had cocci when he was 3 mos old. The seizures didn't show up until last month. I give him vit b complex shots at least once a month.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I was just thinking that maybe it did some damage in there that is just now coming out as seizures...maybe augmented by the anesthesia used or something. Regular b-vitamin complex doesn't have very much thiamine--fortified does though. I only really know this due to trying to help a gal with her listeria doe.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I will see about getting thiamine from the vet tomorrow. Thanks for sharing that with me.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Lincoln's seizures have improved dramatically. He hasnt had full blown seizure in at least week. He has episodes where he curls his head to the side and throws his leg up to kick ... but he hasn't went down. And these new episodes only last around 5 seconds as opposed to 15 or more with the others.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

For humans with seizures Valerian root, holy basil and B12 help a lot. I agree that cannabis is a good option too if it's possible.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Have you tried anything new?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

A couple supplements but I really think hes just getting better.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I must say that's awesome!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I was so afraid I was going to have to have him put down. He is the sweetest thing. I am so glad he's doing better


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Perhaps his body just needed the time to heal. Glad you are seeing improvement!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Once the brain reprograms it's self seizures should subside. Heavy stress can trigger them. A high fat diet is recommended to help rebuild the brain. As the brain is fat.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

What should I give him that wont throw off his diet (I have to be VERY careful so he doesn't get uc again) Sunflower seeds?

The vet said the biggest part of his shaft was no bigger than a coffee stirrer. He also threw words around like toothpick.


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

I wouldn't change his diet unless your vet suggests it. Maybe just continue to give him more time. The seizures themselves won't kill him, but another bout with UC might. Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

What ever you are feeding add a 1/2 tsp of a veggie of some sort. Coat pellets or grain if he's getting any with it.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oils that might help: Frankinsence and Cypress. I brought a dog out of a really bad seizure using them.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I just watched a 40 min program from CNN about seizures and canabis aka pot. It's not thc that calms the brain it's the cbd. If you want to watch it I will post the link to YouTube. You will need tissues. 
As a mom with a child who has seizures from tbi. With sever frontal cortex damage. I swear I may move to Colorado to get charoletts web.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm all for natural remedies. I'm wondering... has anyone tried feverfew with goats?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Fever few grows all over my property. My goats will not touch it. It is very bitter here. 
Here is the video. It touched me very much. being a mom coping With a a child who has seizures. Have tissues ready!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyf-ffoatHg&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm happy to report, Lincoln's seizures have stopped


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

that is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

He's also adjusting to only having one eye. He is a miracle to me.


----------

